# What's the hardest console to mod?



## tyberiyan1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey, I'm kinda an intermediate/noob when it comes to modding but I was wondering what an experienced person thinks about which console is the hardest to mod.


----------



## cracker (Nov 30, 2009)

Hands down it is the PS3. The Cell chip has one core dedicated to making sure the other cores aren't being fed hacked code. It hasn't been hacked yet and it probably won't be for years to come...


----------



## Paulieo (Nov 30, 2009)

Im not experienced, but I think it's the PS3. I only got a nes emulator working and I don't think it works anymore.


----------



## prowler (Nov 30, 2009)

PS3.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 30, 2009)

I think he is asking which console is the hardest to get backups running (out of the ones that CAN be hacked)

IMO, its the 360 if thats what you're asking.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 30, 2009)

Hands down the PS3, there was a few exploits back in the 1/2.xx timeline but that's all been patched and dealt with.


----------



## Emeraldman94 (Nov 30, 2009)

The Wii!!!!!!!


----------



## prowler (Nov 30, 2009)

Emeraldman94 said:
			
		

> The Wii!!!!!!!



The Wii is easy.
I'd say PSP or 360 (though ive never hacked a 360)


----------



## luke_c (Nov 30, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Emeraldman94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just said PS3 a minute ago...


----------



## prowler (Nov 30, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 30, 2009)

360 difficult? Get real:
dump drive key (usually with nothing more than a compatible sata card, aside from the stuff earlier today simple enough otherwise provided you are willing to pay for hardware)
make hacked firmware (3 clicks or a single command line entry)
flash hacked firmware.

That is all there is- anything in depth is just different models or older hacks. Homebrew is another thing but that is not bad assuming you have a compatible box.

Ignoring the "hard to solder" aspect from some of the older consoles (soldering is just a skill). Personally I am going with the wii; sure any fool can follow a guide and do a hackjob mod that "works for the most part" but to make a truly good mod and do it from any version takes a fair bit of knowledge (this stuff about revirginising your wii reminds me of those who fix PCs mainly by reinstalling the OS, it works but it is crude and only serves to highlight how little they know or how lazy they are).

If not then the original xbox if only because there are hundreds of little things you can do to make it that much better (although out of the box hacks work brilliantly for most people) and several equally viable methods.


----------



## outgum (Dec 1, 2009)

SEGA! XDDDD
Sure, you can emulate it
BUT can you hack it? XD


----------



## cracker (Dec 1, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> SEGA! XDDDD
> Sure, you can emulate it
> BUT can you hack it? XD



I assume you mean the Genesis/Mega Drive.

Though it's not really a 'hack' since there wasn't any protection there were a few different backup units for them back in the day (and even small batches of them made by/for hobbyists still today).


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 1, 2009)

ps3 of course. and who wants to mod it if you are going to burn games using BD which are also very expensive.


----------



## prowler (Dec 1, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> 360 difficult? Get real:
> dump drive key (usually with nothing more than a compatible sata card, aside from the stuff earlier today simple enough otherwise provided you are willing to pay for hardware)
> make hacked firmware (3 clicks or a single command line entry)
> flash hacked firmware.



But with people that never hacked a 360, it would be hard.
Like me, i would want to know everything about it


----------



## BLACK_F1RE09 (Dec 1, 2009)

the new psp go is almost impossible to hack


----------



## prowler (Dec 1, 2009)

BLACK_F1RE09 said:
			
		

> the new psp go is almost impossible to hack



not impossible, its just the hackers we have now.
If we had team twiizers, the PSP Go would be fully hacked by now


----------



## luke_c (Dec 1, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> BLACK_F1RE09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because they hack Wii's.
There's already user-mode exploit for the GO, nothing will come from it though.


----------



## cracker (Dec 1, 2009)

Eventually there will probably be a kernel mode exploit that will unlock the PSP Go. I don't think Sony went as thorough on it as they did with the PS3...


----------



## todd72173 (Dec 1, 2009)

PS2 required tons of Wires and the points were really small.  I would say PS2 was very difficult to mod...then the WII.


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 1, 2009)

todd72173 said:
			
		

> PS2 required tons of Wires and the points were really small.  I would say PS2 was very difficult to mod...then the WII.


Key word here is required. Now all you need is a cheat disk like Action Replay or CodeBreaker that can copy saves from USB to easily hack and run ESR to boot backups.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 2, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> 360 difficult? Get real:
> dump drive key (usually with nothing more than a compatible sata card, aside from the stuff earlier today simple enough otherwise provided you are willing to pay for hardware)
> make hacked firmware (3 clicks or a single command line entry)
> flash hacked firmware.
> ...



Considering you have to open the box, connect the drive to your computer, dump the key (assuming you have a drive that is EASY to dump), flash the drive, put it all back together (big hassle), etc. The Wii takes longer, but its certainly easier than modding a 360.

Some people don't have the balls to open up their consoles because they fear they might break something, thats why you have a lot more people who softmod Wiis and buy flashcarts for DSs then you have people with modded PS2s and flashed 360s.. the former is a lot easier than the latter for most people. Case in point.


----------



## tyberiyan1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, so correct me if I'm wrong...

PS3 is currently unhackable.

Xbox 360 is only for experienced people...?(there are mixed views on this.)

PS2 sounds hard, depending on whether its soft modding or soddering.

The older version of the PSP is somewhere in the middle(something about pandora's battery?) PSP Go sounds like it still being hacked.

Wii is probably the easiest to enable homebrew and backups.

When I said I was an amateur modder, I meant that I've only hacked my Wii and DS...well, ds doesn't count since it takes no effort. I'm trying to learn how to softmod an x-box 360, so I was wondering what people had to say on it. Hey FAST6191, since you say its piss easy, do you know any good tutorials on that? All the ones I've read are pretty complicated and say you have to buy a shiteload of stuff.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2009)

tyberiyan1 said:
			
		

> When I said I was an amateur modder, I meant that I've only hacked my Wii and DS...well, ds doesn't count since it takes no effort. I'm trying to learn how to softmod an x-box 360, so I was wondering what people had to say on it. Hey FAST6191, since you say its piss easy, do you know any good tutorials on that? All the ones I've read are pretty complicated and say you have to buy a shiteload of stuff.



I don't think there are any soft-mods for the 360, it's all hardware based.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 3, 2009)

todd72173 said:
			
		

> PS2 required tons of Wires and the points were really small.  I would say PS2 was very difficult to mod...then the WII.


my ps2 has never been opened

yet can run:

homebrew
burnt games
load games off a hdd
custom main startup menu


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 3, 2009)

PS2 is easy to mod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Only thing is don't screw up or you are going to have to open it like me. I screwed up by using a too flimsy swap card haha.


----------



## cracker (Dec 3, 2009)

@tyberiyan1:
It really depends on what drive the 360 has in it. Benq drives are very easy to work with since they only require a compatible SATA drive and you can recover them easily if something goes wrong and they get bricked. With old Lite On drives you need a homemade or bought piece of hardware that will catch the signal being sent through a point on the circuitry of the DVD drive in order to retrieve the key so it is a bit more advanced but with the right tools it is, again, pretty easy and it can be restored from a bad flash. With new Lite On drives you need to cut some traces on the DVD drive and install a switch trick it into switching modes and dumping the key. Hitachi drives are bastards... JungleFlasher froze up on me and it resulted in a bricked drive that needed to be replaced with a Benq. Toshiba/Samsung drives are apparently just as easy as Benqs to flash and will also allow you to recover from a bad flash. From what I have read the firmware for the Hitachi and T/S drives are more difficult to create so the updates for them lag far behind -- Hitachi is at 1.51 still and T/S is at 1.60.

So in short: Benq == ideal

Re PSP:
PSP1000 (Phat) and PSP2000 can have CFW installed on it easily if it is at or below 5.03 OFW with a TIFF exploit (ChickHEN). PSP3000 has to be rebooted into CFW installed on your MS. PSP Go has only a pretty useless exploit that wouldn't result in kernel access but it was apparently stolen and released and Sony patched it up w/in a day or so.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 3, 2009)

What cracker said although with the hitachi I gathered the impression it was sheer amount of different drive revisions not the drives itself but if you want an entry level but otherwise good guide grab the tutorial from:
http://jungleflasher.net/downloads.html

If you want history then perhaps the old tutorials from textbook:
http://360mods.net/index.php?name=Download...tails&id=61


----------



## hundshamer (Dec 3, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I don't think there are any soft-mods for the 360, it's all hardware based.


For the most part its a soft-mod. A hard-mod is when you are working with hardware like soldering or installing more hardware like a mod-chip. This involves changing the software, or firmware as it is installed directly to the drive. Although, the *new* Lite-on drives require you to sever a connection on the board making it a hard-mod. At this point the new Lite-on drives are in the minority.

As for which is hardest to hack, (of the hackable ones) I'd say the PSP if starting from scratch, with a newer official firmware, and no friends with a hacked PSP. To do this you need to find out how to hard-mod a Pandora's battery. As there are more than one type of battery and some of them cannot be hacked. You need to do some research to find out which battery you have and the easiest way to identify them is to open them. This can be negated if you have a friend with a custom firmware installed already. Next up I would say the 360 as its a pain to get it opened, disassembled, and reassembled. The flashing is the easy part. Although it takes some skill to hack a Wii well, a bad hack is still a hack making it the easiest. At least that is my opinion.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2009)

hundshamer said:
			
		

> For the most part its a soft-mod. A hard-mod is when you are working with hardware like soldering or installing more hardware like a mod-chip. This involves changing the software, or firmware as it is installed directly to the drive. Although, the *new* Lite-on drives require you to sever a connection on the board making it a hard-mod. At this point the new Lite-on drives are in the minority.



I stand corrected then!  I always thought a soft-mod was purely software based and required no fiddling with the machine at all and no extra hardware was needed to do the hack.  That's why I always classed the 360 hacks as hard-mods.


----------



## punkyrule (Dec 4, 2009)

Maybe the DSi?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I dunno. Maybe the SD card hack, the hack that we won't need to use flashcarts + CFW, is nearing.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 4, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> hundshamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess it really depends on your definition of a soft mod.. different people, different definitions I suppose.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 4, 2009)

Samsung has 1.61 as well. It's only the hitachi that lags behind, simply because multiple versions of the firmware have to be made. 

The benq is far from ideal as well, it's read speed for dvd+r dl, is shit, you only have to search for gta pop up+benq to find massive threads slagging it off for loading too slow, midnight club Los Angeles it struggles with as well, search that and you'll find problems again, hell even assassins creed was taking about 3 days to load on the damn thing when it came out. Even the firmware creator said it's got problems, search c4eva + no benqish problems and you'll find logs from when 1.5 was being made and a comment on the issue.


----------

